# Meeting some of our awesome vapers



## SparkySA (14/9/19)

I just met @Cornelius, and I must say what a nice all-round oke, he has an impressive vape setup, I would love to hear more on RDTA tanks and what works for him. You have a beautiful family and a big thank you for my first atty stand I will love it as much as you have

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## SparkySA (14/9/19)

And @Room Fogger I hear you are a block away from me, we should do a DIY vape meet up soon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SparkySA (14/9/19)

DOESN'T THIS LOOK PURDYY??

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> And @Room Fogger I hear you are a block away from me, we should do a DIY vape meet up soon


Excellent, sounds good to me, looking forward to setting it up and meeting you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SparkySA (14/9/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Excellent, sounds good to me, looking forward to setting it up and meeting you.


Same here bro same here, looking forward to swop out recepies and stuff, I sound like an old house wife

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SparkySA (15/9/19)

Here are a few guys I have met

@HPBotha bought some awesome stuff from him and had a great time chatting to him

@StompieZA he was like a kid in a sweets store during vapecon, eyes glazed over and everything

@Cornelius big dude with a big heart, RDTA expert with more juices than some vape shops

My all-round experience thus far is everyone here are all amazing people. Always willing to give advice and I have not once felt like I didn't belong

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Cornelius (16/9/19)

Nice meeting you @SparkySA , seems the stand works well for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (16/9/19)

We need to have a vape meet in the West Rand

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (16/9/19)

Could not agree more.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius (16/9/19)

Gospel truth gentleman.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Acidkill (16/9/19)

JurgensSt said:


> We need to have a vape meet in the West Rand


Sounds good

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SparkySA (16/9/19)

@Room Fogger do you wanna swop out some concentrates I like desert but have some fruity types as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SparkySA (16/9/19)

Cornelius said:


> Nice meeting you @SparkySA , seems the stand works well for you.


Yup works like a charm


----------



## Room Fogger (16/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> @Room Fogger do you wanna swop out some concentrates I like desert but have some fruity types as well


I’m going to do a recon of what I have, may only happen the weekend though as I’m job and car hunting this week, will let you know. Anything specific you are looking for pm me.


----------



## Room Fogger (16/9/19)

Now to start looking for a vape friendly atmosphere and reasonable menu and pricing, or do Cape Town and bring a braai, again venue hunting will start.


----------



## SparkySA (22/9/19)

@Room Fogger just met another super nice guy on this forum, all I can say "bliksem" you have more DIY juices than I think blck vape and boss vape combined....... I wanted to make a dirty joke about juices but we have ladies here.....

Great to meet ya bro, I know the basics about making my own coils will start playing around with that from month end,

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SparkySA (22/9/19)

We should look at that Waterworld in muldersdrift it would give the girls and kids something to do while we MEN take care of vape business

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> @Room Fogger just met another super nice guy on this forum, all I can say "bliksem" you have more DIY juices than I think blck vape and boss vape combined....... I wanted to make a dirty joke about juices but we have ladies here.....
> 
> Great to meet ya bro, I know the basics about making my own coils will start playing around with that from month end,


Nice meeting you too @SparkySA , that has been built up over time, have to sort them out now. You going to love making your own coils, it’s so easy once you know. I’m all for a lekker vape meet out this way, let’s see what can be organized nearer to month end maybe.

Many happy clouds to you.


----------



## SparkySA (22/9/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Nice meeting you too @SparkySA , that has been built up over time, have to sort them out now. You going to love making your own coils, it’s so easy once you know. I’m all for a lekker vape meet out this way, let’s see what can be organized nearer to month end maybe.
> 
> Many happy clouds to you.


Thanks @Room Fogger yeah I mixed my version of trinity we will see how it turns out, after a quick shake the menthol is still a little harsh I will let it steep for a few days and then will test it out, now I know how that coil too work hehehe he, yup it was great meeting ya

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

